# Newer Livestock Pics



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I know i cant match guppyart or bear, but its been a while since ive posted any pics, so here goes nothin'

Feel free to comment:idea: 


















































The Night Lurkers!


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking good!... Isn't a competetion. As along as everything is healthy (Not sure soley a freshwater guy, but appears to be) and you enijoy your tank. Thats all that really matters. But IMO I'd say your doing very well for yourself.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sweet tank, got the same buttons. Love the long nose hawk!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks!

Yeah the button polyps are great at adding a fuller look to the tank. BTW keep in mind that hermit in the last pic is like 2 inches big. The thing hijacked a jumbo mexican turbo snail's shell!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

cool cucumber!

Keep an eye on that hawk, ive heard bad things


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Bear said:


> Keep an eye on that hawk, ive heard bad things


Ive only read good things, which is why i went with a longnose as opposed to another type of hawkfish


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

harif87 said:


> I know i cant match guppyart or bear,



Sniff, Sniff. Boy, Mine must REALLY suck then.  :console:


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> Sniff, Sniff. Boy, Mine must REALLY suck then.  :console:


RN, i figured that others would get it that your name was implied! :console:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

BTW, Longnose Hawkfish are a threat to ornamental shrimp (Cleaners, Blood Shrimp, etc.) And small fishies like neon gobies. They are considered Not Reef Safe! :fish:


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> BTW, Longnose Hawkfish are a threat to ornamental shrimp (Cleaners, Blood Shrimp, etc.) And small fishies like neon gobies. They are considered Not Reef Safe! :fish:


I have a cleaner in there, but hes usually chilling out next to the LTA where most fish dont venture off too. Besides for my percula, there are no small fishes that he would go after. 

I understand that in general hawkfishes arent considered to be reef safe, but to my knowledge longnose hawks are of the most "reef safe" hawkfishes. I keep him well fed and i dont suspect him to go after any of my coral, but if did happen that some of my specimens seemed damaged, i wouldnt not suspect him. But at any rate, he isnt "incompatible" with reefs completely, which is why im taking my shots with him.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Your call. The warnings I posted are specific to the longnose hawkfish. Not hawkfishes in general. I'd be worried about that cleaner shrimp.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I wasnt worried about my foxface either....then he found my favorite frag of zoas, and then another, and then a few fungias....its ur call, but from where I stand its always better safe than sorry.

Other than it being a possible threat hes really cool lookin!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I appreciate the warning.

All this talk about the hawkfish, im surprised nobody said anything about the cucumber lol


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I like the cucumber. I have one myself.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I think he's pretty cool, how is he as part of the CUC?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hes a great asset when it comes to detritus management, also good at sifting the sand. Most CUC's will take care of algae and non-decomposed organic matter like uneaten food. The cucumber takes care of all organic waste thats on the bottom of the tank. I see him as a tremendous asset.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Would he pose a threat to LPS on the sand?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

I'd say all the luck to ya with the hawkfish, Morris. I personally don't see why you shouldn't try it. I've kept a flame hawkfish in a reef tank for a long time with no problems. 

And i love your cucumber. :razz:


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the positivity katie lol. 

Bear it shouldnt pose a threat to LPS. For a while during acclimation he was all over the caulestrea since there was no rocks in the bucket. No damage to the LPS and no damage to him, so i wouldnt worry about him damaging any LPS that are on the sand in your display.

BTW Reefneck and Bear, dont think that i take your warnings lightly. I know that alot of the time when people dont take advice from you guys on the forum, those people get a rude awakening from reality. Just want you guys to know that i respect and appreciate your advice


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

It wasn't long ago you were tellin' me ta watch out for stuff 

Just keep a close eye on the lil guy. I don't think I trust him


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

"hate to say i told ya so" ..... well i cant, but you can...

Someone is coming to pick up the LN hawkfish tonight since it niped at my cleaner....

So im just another statistic....


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Sry ta hear about that


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe he was repaying the cleaner shrimp's favor. You never know, he could have been cleaning the shrimp!

:razz:


----------

